# 22 long rifle



## nissan94 (Mar 5, 2007)

im using cci quik shok in my 21a berreta. it is suppose to go couple inches in an separate 4 different ways [hollow pts].
it goes almost thru a bible sized phone book. tears up pretty good and leaves little ballistics residue. small chunks of lead.. 
just wondering if anyone knew a better self defence rd.
im not talkin a gun fight ,i got bigger guns. but a pocket anti mugger pistol ammo.


----------

